# anyone here from Hawaii? Going to surf for six months..



## lonleyinlasvegas (Jul 3, 2012)

I am thinking after I move out from our mutual home Sept 1st, going to Maui to learn how to surf for six months.

It's the one place to me that brings peace to my soul over the years. I am sure I can find a nice cabin on the Hana or North Shore side of the island. Who knows, might even find a hottie beach girl..

I pray thay I can sell our buisiness as soon as possible and hop on that plane with my paddle board..

No kids, no wife, and soon no job, so free as a bird to do whatever that hell I please every day.

Maybe buy a airstream when I come back and see the country for a year or so..

As they said in the Shawshank redemption movie.."get busy living, or get busy dying""..


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Just make sure you are running to something vs running from something.


----------



## lonleyinlasvegas (Jul 3, 2012)

I am sure that's what many will say. There is no doubt that is a big part of it, but everyone says start doing things for "yourself". I can't think of other things that have made me happier over the years than spending time on Maui.

Nothing like the warm pacific ocean and beach to clear your mind every day and wash away all the memories, and start new ones maybe. The fact is, nothing will take the pain away of being dumped these last few months..except maybe new more positive memories with new, more positive people in my life.

Then come back refreshed and hit the floor running and start a new business.


----------



## lonleyinlasvegas (Jul 3, 2012)

here is my vision of paradise today..no phone calls..no worries other than a cool drink by the beach..and looking for the next wave..


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Look that looks like great stuff, but at the end of the day you also want to improve yourself some how too. Wether its a new skill, new degree, new knowledge, new body, new house, it's about building a better new you.

Escape is good for a short time, but if it goes on too long you'll end up feeling like you wasted the opportunity such freedom gave you.


----------



## lonleyinlasvegas (Jul 3, 2012)

I've worked like a dog for ten years and look what it got me... time to chill out and be good to myself..i will be back a better person when all is said and done.


----------

